# Isle of Skye



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi all

We collect our Hymer B644 next Monday and provided everything appears OK have decided on the Isle of Skye as our first trip in it, indeed first trip in any motorhome.
I have been to Skye once before so know the route and roads quite well. For this trip I have placed all the campsites that have facilities on the north of Skye on Autoroute, the intention is to go for a mixture of wildcamping and sites dependent on weather, mood etc.
We will be leaving weekend 22/23 April for one week, any of you likely to be up in that area?

Regards

Frank


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

I recommend the Kinloch site at Dunvegan - good hardstanding, cracking views and friendly owners.


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Frank 
I hope you have a great trip. 

We were in Skye last year and would recommend the campsite at Dunvegan, Kinloch Campsite. 

I am sure somebody has put a review of this site on the board recently but cannot find it now so cannot give them credit. 

What I can say is the site is in a great location right at the end of the sea loch, the owner is very friendly and very informative about the local area. 

Happy travelling. 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Two posts in one.
Sorry Robinhood you must have been typing at the same time.

Cheers


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you both very much for the recommendation, I had placed this on the map with contact details and description.
I found reference to it on this site:

http://www.scottishcamping.com/

The camp site you mention appears to have a good reputation and is one that I will certainly visit following your input.

Regards

Frank


----------

